# Aftermarket Intakes??????



## syracuseballer (Apr 18, 2011)

newbie to this site sorry. this forum is a little different than my Camaro5 forum. But anyway I was lookin for a cold air intake for my LS any advice appreciated. thanks to all in advance


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

welcome to the forum.

I was once new like yourself to this forum and it is different, for me it was a good different. Don't you just love the layout and how things are easy to read here.... much easier on the eyes.

Last i checked, Injen had a cold air intake for the 1.8 Liter Chevrolet Cruze. That was a while ago. By now there may be more brands carrying them. K&N maybe.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

Injen said last week that their intake would be available in a couple of weeks. AEM is looking for a test vehicle in SoCal so they can get working on theirs.

K&N only offer a Drop In at this point.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...these companies have shown interest in the 1.8L engine (alphabetically):

• AEM 
• Injen
• K&N


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Do a search for "air filter".


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

syracuseballer said:


> newbie to this site sorry. this forum is a little different than my Camaro5 forum. But anyway I was lookin for a cold air intake for my LS any advice appreciated. thanks to all in advance


Good ol camaro5, haven't posted their in a couple years.

Welcome!

No intakes for the 1.8 or 1.4 Cruze are out yet.


----------

